# Dual Monitor with Different Fresh Rates



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2019)

Looking to setup something like this:

*www.amazon.in/Rife-Monitor-Mount-S...keywords=RIFE&qid=1568378219&s=gateway&sr=8-6

Purpose: 
->Playing games
->Photography stuff once in a while
->Productivity work (LAB,etc)

Max Budget: ~30k 

Must have:
->24"+ Screen Size
->VESA Mount

Open to any brand. My focus is to get a dual monitor setup that will hang onto the dual monitor stand shown above (hence the need for VESA mount).
I play FPS games (RainbowSix, Ghost Recon, Battlefield, Insurgency,etc) so I am planning to go for 144hz setup. I currently have nVidia 1060 6GB but I will upgrade GPU next year (anything I can get in ~50k).

Few issues I see:
1. If I buy two monitors with 144hz, it won't make sense because the gameplay would be only on one of the monitors.
2. 144hz is only available on TN/VA panels in lower budget and I don't intend to use TN/VA panel for other tasks. I am currently using a 22" HP Monitor with High quality IPS panel (sadly it does't have VESA mount), so it will be a downgrade if both monitors are VA/TN.
3. I have heard about issues with running 144+60 hz on dual display setup. You end up getting 60+60hz unless your GPU has separate implementation of this output.

4. Will the 1060 be able to handle 1x144hz@1080p + 1x60hz@1080p + 1x60hz@4KHDR10.
What are my options ? Any ideas ? 

It's actually going to be a triple monitor setup but the 3rd monitor will basically be a 4K TV.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2019)

Better ask in reddit /r/pcgamingtechsupport/ & tom's hardware forums.I am sure people there even run quad monitor setup.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2019)

Update: Purchased dual Monitors and AmazonBasic Dual Monitor Mount.
-Monitor 1. BENQ GW2480 (IPS panel with Brightness Sensor, Has 60Hz Refresh Rate) . GW2480
-Monitor 2. AOC 24G1WG4 (Curved VA Panel 1500R with 1ms response time and 144hz Refresh rate). C24G1 | AOC Monitors

-For mounting I have used Amazonbasics Dual monitor mount. *www.amazon.in/dp/B079YSGQKW/ref=ss...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Felt guilty of not using the awesome desk stand that came with the AOC monitor. Both these monitors are exceptionally well for their price and probably the best.
I choose them after taking a look at several other models.
I didn't go for TN panel because all of them have very very inferior colors and display angle.

It was a task mounting the displays on my desk, but eventually after few hours of struggle I got it to work with a little more space on the desk.

Also, no issue encountered with drop in refresh rate. I can play games on AOC monitor @144hz with VRR on GTX1060 via FreeSync, while other monitors are still running @60hz (4k and 1080p).
Over any TN panel, I will recommend this AOC one due to the VA panel and curve screen.
TN Panels should not exists , they are cancer to human eyes - no matter how fast they are.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2019)

So how is your 1060 handling this setup.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> So how is your 1060 handling this setup.


Not bad, I would say. Although, there's ton of memory and nvme drive coupled with OC'ed 2600x for help 
It can run all 3x screens with ease. 
Couch games such as racing etc goes on the 4K 55" Screen while the FPS ones are on the AOC. 
I usually turn off the remaining screen during gameplay or movies because it's most a distraction o/w.

Although, I do feel the need to go for a more powerful GPU as 1060 is old now..maybe next year things would become better with affordable 4k gaming GPU. So GPU upgrade is for next  year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2019)

When you say "run all 3 screens" do you mean simultaneously or do you switch from one display to other without turning them off? Also the game is only supposed to be displayed on the screen connected to gpu so which port game uses(hdmi or displayport or dvi if all 3 are connected).


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> When you say "run all 3 screens" do you mean simultaneously or do you switch from one display to other without turning them off? Also the game is only supposed to be displayed on the screen connected to gpu so which port game uses(hdmi or displayport or dvi if all 3 are connected).



-> 3 Screens in Parallel.
->4KHDR10 via HDMI2.0 
->2x1080p via DPs
GPU  has 1xHDMI and 2xDP and 1xDVI.

Since it's a Ryzen Build so sadly hence iGPU available, so everything is via d-GPU. Games can be played on any of the screens.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2019)

You mean you can select the screen on which game is to be displayed by selecting it in nvidia control panel & rest 2 screens will show the usual windows desktop?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean you can select the screen on which game is to be displayed by selecting it in nvidia control panel & rest 2 screens will show the usual windows desktop?


The thing is, it varies from game to game.  Most games would launch on the screen selected as Primary monitor and some games offer in-game settings to change the monitor on which you want to display the game (for e.g. Rainbow Six).


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 24, 2019)

Yupp. Same application (any game etc.) can be displayed simultaneously on multiple displays with varying frame rates. Tried it with my 1060 GTX on a 60Hz IPS panel and 144Hz TN panel. Different games can also be displayed by setting each monitor as a seperate display and navigating the display through in-game options.
I don't know why so many people have too much hate against TN panels. It isn't really that bad as they think, at least for gaming.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Yupp. Same application (any game etc.) can be displayed simultaneously on multiple displays with varying frame rates. Tried it with my 1060 GTX on a 60Hz IPS panel and 144Hz TN panel. Different games can also be displayed by setting each monitor as a seperate display and navigating the display through in-game options.
> I don't know why so many people have too much hate against TN panels. It isn't really that bad as they think, at least for gaming.


Is this an option in nvidia control panel(simultaneous display of game output on more than 1 screen) & graphics card will be under twice the load as each monitor refresh rate is different,right?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is this an option in nvidia control panel(simultaneous display of game output on more than 1 screen) & graphics card will be under twice the load as each monitor refresh rate is different,right?


I didn't use any advanced options, just the basic windows "Display Settings" -> Multiple Displays -> "Duplicate these displays". There wasn't any additional load on the card/processor as I think the video stream just duplicates over two outputs (HDMI and DisplayPort in my case). The graphics card primarily process video @ 144Hz which the TN panel displays as is and the IPS panel simply draw @ 60Hz. 
However, selecting "Extend these displays" under "Multiple Displays" and running two different games (if possible) would entirely be a different thing and put double load on the system.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Yupp. Same application (any game etc.) can be displayed simultaneously on multiple displays with varying frame rates. Tried it with my 1060 GTX on a 60Hz IPS panel and 144Hz TN panel. Different games can also be displayed by setting each monitor as a seperate display and navigating the display through in-game options.
> I don't know why so many people have too much hate against TN panels. It isn't really that bad as they think, at least for gaming.


People who are using a Single Display setup, they usually do more than just gaming and in those scenarios TN panel really suffers!
I have had TN panel screens as well, iirc I have a spare screen lying around with TN panel. Its viewing angles and horrible. The color accuracy suffers big time too. The only good thing about it was its price.


----------



## toshar (Jul 23, 2020)

This is closest thread I found for my issue..

My System Config - FX6300, 12gb D3, RX570 with 2 hdmi, 2 Display Port, 1 DVI-D, 
Primary monitor is LG 17" with VGA cable. I use HDMI to VGA adapter to connect this screen to GPU Hdmi = This work fine. 


I was using my laptop on 1 side playing youtube tutorials and desktop monitor running CAD software on the other side. I have spare monitor which I thought to use as secondary screen playing a Chrome window whereas primary monitor to run CAD. This way I only have to drag my mouse between screens that are placed side by side.
I tried this with my laptop and it worked. I then connected both screens to my desktop, configured them as extended display.  and it worked. I enjoyed the multiple screens running multiple window and dragging mouse here and there praising technology but it lasted for few minutes. 

Both the screens went black,the PC restarted showing display and boot logo on both the displays. After complete boot I got a single stretched desktop image on both screens like AMD Eyefinity that displays a single desktop image on multiple windows. The option to select "which screen to use" disappeared and "detect display" said no other display found. After few minutes this thing also turned off ending up restarting the system. I used speedfan and gpu z to see temperatures and processing but everything was super cool and fine yet PC is restarting itself. 
PC boots with logo on both display --> desktop stretched on both screens --> 3-4 later PC restarts --> repeat loop. 

I swapped VGA - HDMI adapters, used different VGA cables, Cleaned HDMI Ports, Checked Load and Temps, disabled AMD Drivers.

Restart made OS in diagnose mode -- Both display working




Desktop stretched with different resolution on both screens for few minutes and then system restarts. Sometimes Primary screen (left black one) shows OUT OF RANGE .. message on screen and secondary screen turns off.


----------



## toshar (Jul 23, 2020)

Additional Information
From the Windows Event Log I got this

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xffffe70fdc9e9010, 0xfffff8070ecebc30, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 5441ad98-348a-43dc-9099-3ae47de10bc6.

I rechecked everything, seems good and up to date.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2020)

toshar said:


> Additional Information
> From the Windows Event Log I got this
> 
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000116 (0xffffe70fdc9e9010, 0xfffff8070ecebc30, 0xffffffffc0000001, 0x0000000000000003). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 5441ad98-348a-43dc-9099-3ae47de10bc6.
> ...


Try 1 monitor at once then plug 2nd one while PC is running, see what happens.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2020)

It seems that you are running win 10 in which case what is its exact version(type winver in start bar search box & run it).


----------



## toshar (Jul 26, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @omega44-xt ,  
I want to run two monitors side by side showing different content. I connected both of them to HDMI port back of my RX 570 but after showing desktop on Extended mode my PC restarts.
I upgraded and downgraded AMD drivers, used WHQL drivers, disabled/enabled various system startup services, swapped cables and adapters, resetting gpu to factory settings and but nothing worked.
I have bone stock Windows 8 Pro (very fast OS IMO) installed on other secondary hard drive which I also used to test but it didn't helped running 2 monitors. There are no W8 drivers or support for RX570, forcefully installing drivers using .ini causing BSOD and default MS Display drivers doesn't support or even detect second monitor in any way.

I monitored the "2 monitor restart" behavior carefully and finally figured out its the GPU temperature which is causing system restart problem.  
Here's how it is going - PC boots to both screen --> in few minute GPU temp. rises to 48*°c *--> PC restarts like BSOD. 
I then unplugged 2nd monitor, boots the pc in primary monitor, change MSI afterburner fan profile to keep the fans running at 40% always (they are OFF below 50*° *by default), connected second screen, boots the PC and bammm.. It worked. Running fans keeps the GPU around 32*° *which made both screens working without causing any restarts. Strange.

Now if I turn of the fans , GPU temp slowly rises and as soon as it reaches 48*°* the system restarts. I turn on fan, keep card below 48*°* - it works. 
To check further, If I play any game or furmark stress the gpu, its temp. rises well above 60*° *but system remains stable all time. Problem comes back when I exits the games, it then restarts. My gpu detects that it is ov
Its like  
PC boots to both screen with gpu fans running --> GPU floats ~ 35*°* --> normal stable PC --> run a game and play it for hours --> exits the game --> pc restarts within seconds.

Right now I unplug second monitor before running any game and replug it when I work. Constant plugging unplugging the hdmi port from back of gpu is not a difficult task but thats not what I paid for. I can still do this but I can't make my roomates follow this and taking care of unplugging the hdmi before running any game. Idiots. 

Also, sometimes msi afterburner takes few minutes to run after a boot and in between this time if GPU rises to 48*°* it shuts down so I have to unplug second monitor before restarts. 

This is my version of W10.




Thats MAFIA 3 running on primary screen whereas stats on the other display. Everything was running fine with GPU around 69 but when I exists the game, it cause a system restarts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

It seems like the driver is calculating the temps outside of game differently when both monitors are connected(maybe counting temp for each monitor separately & then adding them). I think this qualifies for a bug report. Probably something to do with older AMD platform incompatibility with certain graphics capabilities of latest drivers.

P.S. is the wallpaper on 2nd screen from Red Dead Redemption?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2020)

Strange issue. Just want to say that MSI afterburner keeps any change applied for my laptop, unless my laptop crashes. 

It might be worth a try to clean install OS. Contact your GPU vendor & try to get it RMA'd.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2020)

Just noticed the 2nd monitor is Zenith. I used to have a zenith pc(they used to sell fully assembled pc years ago) back in 2005.


----------



## toshar (Jul 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think this qualifies for a bug report.


Yes. I have reported AMD about this issue using their bug report utility, thought not in this much of details. All I can do is wait and watch. Till then I have to either use single monitor or get habitual of plugging unplugging the hdmi cable.  
Yes, the wallpaper is of RDR2. Its on the primary screen at 16:10 ratio and gets mirrored to second screen as well but 4:3 cropped. Never played the game though.



omega44-xt said:


> It might be worth a try to clean install OS. Contact your GPU vendor & try to get it RMA'd.


I can't get it RMA'd.  Sapphire brand has third party service centers in India and are known to be careless among indian gaming community AFAIK. These guys are simply warning the customers prior accepting cards that replacement or repair may take upto 2 months as there is shortage of parts that use to come from china.
Gonna buy Asus or Giga stuff in future as they have their own proper repairing facilities locally. 
Will reinstall OS tomorrow and check. 
Standby


----------

